# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  T-Bone: New 3D printing cape for BeagleBone

## t-bone

We just launched our Indiegogo campaign for a brand new 3D printing cape for the BeagleBone: http://igg.me/at/t-bone/x/4731310

The so-called T-Bone has a unique hard- and software architecure to improve printing performance and reduce development effort at the same time.

Sie also our project website at http://tbone.cc

Here some pictures of the board:

salt'n'pepper1.jpg Pinout-820x715.jpg

Let us know if you have any questions.

----------

